#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  How can I fix my 11 year overstay??

## branddez

OK, it's a LONG story and I really don't need to hear lectures about how I should NOT have overstayed as I seriously had absolutely no choice! The US Embassy revoked my passport 11 + years ago and punched holes in it. They said my ex-wife (whose father is a mufti-millionaire) posted a child support complaint (of which we had no child support agreement) - and there was some new law that allows states to revoke passports of fathers who have fallen in arrears of their child support payments. I was neither notified of the child support case or the filing for the revocation of the passport and never given any chance to give my side of the story. The embassy then issued me a 3 month temporary visa and ordered me to buy a ticket and return to the USA. Not having a 'proper' passport nor allowance to leave the country for a Non-Immigrant B visa I was unable to work and had nowhere near the money to buy a ticket, never mind get re-settled in America. 11 years later when I finally collected sufficient funds to return to America, the embassy informed me that there was no longer Anything negative on my passport record and that I could be issued a new 10 year passport with no restrictions whatsoever! And they did just that on March 19th and mailed it to the embassy hear in Bangkok and handed it over to me, surprise, surprise! So, I've tried buying an airplane ticket to Cambodia and paying the 20,000 baht overstay fine, but they would not take it at Suvarnabhumi Airport and simply escorted me back to the ticket counter to bounce me off the flight and then instructed me to go to Immigration at Chaeng Wattana to get the visa stamp changed to my new passport. I would do so, but not only did the US Embassy official agree with me that going to Immigration would likely be problematic, but so has Every Visa Expert and Lawyer I've spoken to!! In fact "Don't go to the Immigration Dept" is pretty much the first words I hear out of everybody's mouth that I speak to!! So, does anybody know anyone who can help me fix this problem?? Any advice (other than - negative criticism) would be Greatly Appreciated!! Thanks in advance for any help that anyone can come up with!
Cheers, Branddez

----------


## Pragmatic

Try reading here. https://teakdoor.com/thai-visas-and-v...-overstay.html (Fixed my LONG Overstay)

----------


## barrylad66

sorry i cant help mate, but someone will be along shortly i'm sure.

best of luck!

----------


## Necron99

Go to immigration with both passports, a ticket and 20'000 baht.
If you have the money they don't care.

----------


## Bobcock

Problem is without a stamp entering the country and without the Departure card immigration at the airport won't touch him. It's not the overstay they don't like it's the fact that he has nothing in his passport for them to assess against.

Whilst my first advice would also be "Don't Go to immigration" I don't see what options you have, you need to get something in that passport to allow you to leave.

A friend of mine also fell foul of that US law, cost him his job when the Embassy here revoked his passport, he was living here, working in China.

----------


## Pragmatic

How does someone leave that's lost his passport and had it replaced without any stamp in it?

----------


## Bobcock

They go to immigration at Chaeg wattana and get a stamp put in the new one, the same as anyone who gets a new passport.

The problem here is the fact that there is 11 years between the 'loss' of passport and the need for a new stamp.

----------


## branddez

Well - that was kind of my plan, but 'A Lot' of people are telling me that they will put me in detention for a day or two (depending on the Immigration worker's whim) and then I will have to wait for a court date (maybe not if I have a ticket??) and that they could try to levy additional fines or perhaps even jail time?? I don't know - I've got a ticket (but with only 2 more days to change or lose the $$ on it) and I don't know if these ppl are just telling me this just to 'F_ck' with me or cuz they want me to pay them money for helping me (I've been asked for 30,000 baht in advance and I was not even allowed to go with him and wait in his car?? 'Too fishy for me'!!) - So, what kind of direct experience do you have in such matters (I don't mean to question your 'wisdom' - just trying to make sure - I don't take the wrong advice from the wrong person, you know just to play it safe??) - Thanks for your quick response - I really do truly appreciate it!! I've a couple more questions about the time I can take to do this and about being 'blacklisted' or not - if you have the time to answer those?? Again - Many Thx!!

Cheers, Branddez

----------


## branddez

Yep - that's actually where I started off and I like his end result (although I don't like the idea of coughing up that extra 30K if I don't absolutely have to) - problem is that was a 2 year old post and there wasn't any information given about the guy he used. So I did post about requesting the person's name and number who helped him. Just waiting/ hoping that I get a reply since it is nearly 2 years old. Thanks for your guidance though - any help is truly appreciated.

Cheers, Branddez

----------


## Necron99

> Well - that was kind of my plan, but 'A Lot' of people are telling me that they will put me in detention for a day or two (depending on the Immigration worker's whim) and then I will have to wait for a court date (maybe not if I have a ticket??) and that they could try to levy additional fines or perhaps even jail time?? I don't know - I've got a ticket (but with only 2 more days to change or lose the $$ on it) and I don't know if these ppl are just telling me this just to 'F_ck' with me or cuz they want me to pay them money for helping me (I've been asked for 30,000 baht in advance and I was not even allowed to go with him and wait in his car?? 'Too fishy for me'!!) - So, what kind of direct experience do you have in such matters (I don't mean to question your 'wisdom' - just trying to make sure - I don't take the wrong advice from the wrong person, you know just to play it safe??) - Thanks for your quick response - I really do truly appreciate it!! I've a couple more questions about the time I can take to do this and about being 'blacklisted' or not - if you have the time to answer those?? Again - Many Thx!!
> 
> Cheers, Branddez



There are no additional fines or penalties. It's 20k. Anyone offering to "fix" this for you is just a conman.
IF they wanted to arrest you they would have done it at the airport.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Have you tried a small land crossing?

They are hungry for 20k - might get a stamp easier.

----------


## branddez

> How does someone leave that's lost his passport and had it replaced without any stamp in it?


I'm sorry you must have misunderstood. I did not 'lose' my passport. It was revoked - I'm holding it in my hand as we speak. In all, there are two old passports (the originally revoked one and the 3 month temporary one that I had to cry like bloody hell to get when they revoked my original one) - I have both of them and my new one and I do have the last entry exit stamps in my temporary passport. Don't know if this at all  matters but I can also get a 'sworn affidavit' from the US Embassy explaining the exact details of what happened and how i was basically 'forced' to stay in this country without any possibility of working. 

I do appreciate your input - any advice or guidance is extremely gratefully appreciated, sincerely!!

Cheers, Branddez

----------


## Pragmatic

> IF they wanted to arrest you they would have done it at the airport.


Agreed. If they wanted to lock you up they'd have done it by now.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> How does someone leave that's lost his passport and had it replaced without any stamp in it?
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you must have misunderstood. I did not 'lose' my passport. It was revoked - I'm holding it in my hand as we speak. In all, there are two old passports (the originally revoked one and the 3 month temporary one that I had to cry like bloody hell to get when they revoked my original one) - I have both of them and my new one and I do have the last entry exit stamps in my temporary passport. Don't know if this at all  matters but I can also get a 'sworn affidavit' from the US Embassy explaining the exact details of what happened and how i was basically 'forced' to stay in this country without any possibility of working. 
> 
> I do appreciate your input - any advice or guidance is extremely gratefully appreciated, sincerely!!
> ...


 _I was just asking other posters as to what the normal procedure_ was for someone who'd lost their passport and how do they go about leaving the country.

----------


## branddez

> Have you tried a small land crossing?
> 
> They are hungry for 20k - might get a stamp easier.


No - I haven't done so yet - actually I was at this point planning on waiting until the end of the May, so I can acquire some additional funds and then, paying for a 'new flight' at Don Muang which is actually far cheaper than changing the current ticket that I'm holding. Does trying it once again either via Don Muang or land border (Or back at Suvarnabhumi) make sense to anyone? Or would that just be another waste of my time and money??

----------


## branddez

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> IF they wanted to arrest you they would have done it at the airport.
> 
> 
> Agreed. If they wanted to lock you up they'd have done it by now.



Yes - I kind of thought the same. They were actually quite nice to me at the airport, just didn't know what to expect at Immigration. Sorry about the misunderstanding - I thought you were referring to my passport. So, there's now way they would issue me a jail sentence for this?? Just wondering?? I pretty much agree on the ppl trying to 'con' me - as I tested this one Indian guy out and he doesn't list his phone # on his website, didn't answer his phone on 2 occasions when I called him, has an office in a very 'unimpressive' address - Bangna-Trad Hwy, and insisted I pay him all 30K in advance in cash!!! I said I'd pursue other avenues and thanked him very kindly for his time!! 

What does anyone think about me going to Don Muang and slipping 10,000 bht in my old passport with the stamp when I hand the pair to them when asking to also pay the 20K overstay fine??

Cheers, Branddez

----------


## jons557

Land crossing is best I think, depending on where you are staying.  I have sent you a PM and an email.  Send me your mobile number and we can talk :-)

----------


## Necron99

> What does anyone think about me going to Don Muang and slipping 10,000 bht in my old passport with the stamp when I hand the pair to them when asking to also pay the 20K overstay fine??
> 
> Cheers, Branddez



I think you will get arrested.

Don't make a meal out of this, people overstay all the time, people get stamps moved all the time. The only people who get banged up are overstayers who break a law and are caught. Not people fronting up to the office with 20k and a departure date.
As you saw at the airport in not getting arrested, they simply don;t care as long as you can pay the fine. They don't care how long, or for what reason.

----------


## branddez

> Problem is without a stamp entering the country and without the Departure card immigration at the airport won't touch him. It's not the overstay they don't like it's the fact that he has nothing in his passport for them to assess against.
> 
> Whilst my first advice would also be "Don't Go to immigration" I don't see what options you have, you need to get something in that passport to allow you to leave.
> 
> A friend of mine also fell foul of that US law, cost him his job when the Embassy here revoked his passport, he was living here, working in China.


Bobcock, Hope I'm not bothering you but after perusing the join dates and number of posts of each respondent you appear to be the one with the best credentials?? Anyway, I'm not sure they minded me not having a Departure card (they did ask for one) - but in contradiction to what you appear to have said - the things they most disliked were, in fact, the 'Length' of the overstay and the fact that I had this 'stupid' letter from the embassy that was 'addressed' to the Chaeng Wattana Immigration office (which I raised objection to at the embassy and then was advised by a supervisor to just bring my new and expired passports to the airport and simply pay the 20K fee right there - ensuring me it would be no problem) 

So, basically - it was the overstay they did not like. In addition they kept pointing to the fact that I was supposed to go to Chaeng Wattana as per the instructions in the letter. And, I did have something in my 'expired' passport for them to refer to, but as I kept pointing to that they kept responding that their records don't go that far back, so they couldn't check on that Visa entry stamp. I've done some research and have found that is also true for the Immigration office at Chaeng Wattana, there is basically no way for them to verify that this was the last entry stamp used. Albeit - I rather think that it doesn't matter as in I'm SOOOOooo Far Damn Overstayed - what could they possibly find outside of a criminal record (which there is none) that would make it anything but a 'Maximum' Overstay?? I kept trying to explain that to the airport (As I did some research about the need to tranfer the old 2003 entry stamp to a new passport from an expired one and there is 'technically no need to do so - as was explained in the post I read, the passport may be expired but the visa is indeed still intact and usable).

I was just wondering what your input was on me trying to stick 10,000 baht into my passport and trying it again at Don Muang or a Land crossing (Say - Koh Kong). That or do you think there's anyway they could stick it to me any more than holding me for a day or two and charging me the 20K and booting me out of the country?? Also do you (Or anyone else reading this) know - what would my 'time parameters be on preparing to depart - would I be taken straight to the airport or be given 2-3 days to gather my belongings?? Also, would it matter if I go straight in there like 2morrow or waited until the end of May?? Just trying to sort out the least painful solution (As long as 'execution' and/ or a lengthy jail term are out of the question and/ or taking away all my $$$ and belongings) - I think I can deal with pretty much anything else they would throw at me.

Cheers, Branddez

----------


## branddez

> Land crossing is best I think, depending on where you are staying.  I have sent you a PM and an email.  Send me your mobile number and we can talk :-)


They won't allow me to send a PM until I 20 posts and the e-mail you sent me wouldn't work. So, I will try to send the e-mail again via my g-mail account and/or could you please provide me with your phone # by PM as I really wouldn't want to post it on an open forum?? In lack of both happening properly - I will try to send you mine once I get up to 20 posts.

Cheers, Branddez

----------


## branddez

> Originally Posted by branddez
> 
> 
> 
> What does anyone think about me going to Don Muang and slipping 10,000 bht in my old passport with the stamp when I hand the pair to them when asking to also pay the 20K overstay fine??
> 
> Cheers, Branddez
> 
> 
> ...


Okkkk, I see your point. I don't really need to get all worked up about it, just wondering how long they will give me and if it matters whether I go say this week or at the end of May. Also, do you think the affidavit letter from the embassy would come in useful or would that just be superfluous (not to mention they are charging me $50 US to do it)?? I appreciate your advice and I see that you have over 8,000 posts so - I would think you have vastly more experience than I or any of my friends on the topic. (Just one more thing - I did speak to the 'head' of this division of the embassy and he said pretty much the same thing as you - it happens All The Time - just go to the embassy it's not that big of a deal, however - when I asked him what would happen when I went there - he said he had 'no idea' and that it was up to the whim of the Immigration officer to which I was assigned??) - So, sorry to bother you - just trying to get my final game plan together (Oh, and btw - will I or won't I be blacklisted)???

Cheers, Branddez

----------


## Necron99

^ Dress nice and be polite.

No, you wont get blacklisted. You can turn around and come straight back in.

----------


## branddez

LOL!! - TIT - I guess, not sure if I even want to come back - sooooo bored with Thai women and OMG the prices of Everything in Bkk are Soooo Damn expensive now !!! Can't even afford to stay here!!

----------


## Mid

> Dress nice and be polite.


Best advise you will receive .

Follow with extremely LARGE slices of humble pie  :Smile:

----------


## Warrior

I have never been in this situation myself, but I have a couple of thoughts:
I wouldn't think the missing departure card itself is an issue - I have seen them handing cards on BKK to tourists who lost theirs.my feeling is that the letter from your embassy is just over the top. BKK customs might not even understand what it says, but since it is not addressed to them, they might have decided that the least risky for them is to send you back to Chaeng Wattana.

Without criminal records, at BKK immigration they basically do not care how long you overstayed, just pay up and they will let you go.

Since you have an old passport showing a formal entry stamp, and a new passoprt that is valid, if I were you I would show up at the airport nicely dressed and shaven, with the 20,000 baht and the two passports. And well on time, since the procedures might take some time and you don't want to miss your flight.
I would not say anything if they didnt ask about it, and if they asked about the reasons for the US to revoke your passport I would tell them there was a small issue with your ex-wife that since then has been cleared. If the immigration officer is a man. If the officer is a female, that explanation doesn't go well, so you might change it into tax issues. 

Play cool. Do not be nervous. Imagine they are all naked - that will keep you focused on something else than your nerves.

----------


## brisie

> I was just wondering what your input was on me trying to stick 10,000 baht into my passport and trying it again at Don Muang or a Land crossing (Say - Koh Kong).


I wouldn't do Koh kong to busy many farang and they're online. 2 years ago I crossed over Surin Chong chom boarder back then he showed me about 10 farang papers that had passed for the week. It's a very quite place with room for negotiation.
There either going to lock you or take money and if your not in the system he's probably going to take some cash and accidentally stamp it so you can go to Cambodia but not put it in the books. 
If you enter Thailand again do you think they're going to trace back 11 years. Remember don't be corrupt only be as corrupt after he asks the offer, your setting the bar at 10K when he might have only wanted 5K or full 20K. Don't insult him with a pre bribe let him be the boss and tell you either way your still getting out cheap for what you've done.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I wouldn't think the missing departure card itself is an issue


I don't think so either. An old German who I used to 90 day reports with lost his. Every time he got asked for his Arrivals/Departure card he just shrugged his shoulders and said "no have". Immigration just shook their heads and did nothing. He went back to Germany without any problems.

----------


## Latindancer

^ More good advice. Especially about the reason regarding yr ex-wife

----------


## Merrimack

Why would going to Cambodia be a solution? His passport would just have an exit stamp from Thailand but no other stamps. He'd face some issues in Cambodia when he tries to fly from there, might he not? 

If you do go and tell them your story, they are probably going to ask how you survived all these years. You just said you didn't have money so were you working illegally? That might not sound good to them but who knows if they care. Whatever the case, I would go the legal route. That's just me. 

On the other way, if you could somehow get a stamp from Suwannaphum airport into Thailand and a new departure card then hang around for a couple weeks you might be able to fly out as if you just came in on a trip. That would need a connection.

----------


## somtamslap

The lack of entry stamp is obviously the issue.

May be get a lawyer, or someone with legal capacity, to go to the immigration and transfer the stamp into the new passport while you hide in the bushes somewhere.

----------


## MeMock

When my passport got stolen I got it replaced within 4 hours and was on a flight that night. I had a police report which I showed immigration at the airport and all was okay.
Perhaps get a police report pretending that your passport has been stolen and then take that with you next time you attempt to fly out of the country.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Go to immigration with both passports, a ticket and 20'000 baht.
> If you have the money they don't care.


Yep...
Simple and straight forward.
Resolved.

Amazed that the OS max fine in still B20K.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Amazed that the OS max fine in still B20K.


Has anything changed since 2006?

----------


## FlyFree

Why do I get the feeling you somehow confused them at the airport? Never heard of a problem before. Maybe too much explanation, confusing visa references, letters?

In my experience things go smoothly in Thailand if you adhere to the KISS principle. Keep It Simple Stupid. Say as little as possible and pay with a smile?

Too much talking upsets them and will end up with more trouble for you.

----------


## forreachingme

Allow few hours before flight to show at airport immigration as they do it slowwwww with over stayer, but at the  end they take the max fine that is 20K and all shall be cleared...

I once was to busy get out and in as i was leaving in a few days, so i over stayed this couple of days and went to Don Muang at that time, they showed it is a serious issue and let me seat for an hour or so before i paid about 2 k and all was clear... 
I heard inside an embassy once a guy that was as well 10 years overstay, they advise him so, go to airport to leave and have the money ready...

Good luck

----------


## Phuketrichard

Go to Chaeng Wattana Immigration office with both passports, the letter the US embassy gave you, ur 20,000 baht ( maybe a few extra as well) plane ticket for out that night or next day.

Don't put it off,  They wont lock u up if u have the 20,000 and ticket out.  NO reason going back to the airport as you already tried that once.


If someone is willing to make all this go away for an extra 10,000 , Take it

PS: don't go by number of posts as to correct info.  some of us have a life outside td   :bananaman:

----------


## FlyFree

The temp passport was 11 years ago. I think. I'd say forget the temp passport, the temp visa and the complicated story.

Only the original and new passport. 20K. STFU.

----------


## somtamslap

> as they do it slowwwww with over stayer


 Only because of the paperwork. They're just as keen for overstayers to fuck off as everyone else.

----------


## ralphlsasser

For those of you who know, is leaving via air with a 4 year overstay as easy as  buying the ticket,paying the fine, and leaving?

----------


## Phuketrichard

u need the temp passport to show ur entry and immigration needs move that stamp to your new passport, (which they cannot do at the airport) 
am sure then its 20,000 baht, thank you an have a safe trip.

----------


## Kurgen

Rock up at the airport, tap an immigration officer on the head and say "Oi Somchai, sort this out while I go get a beer. Chop Chop."

Trust me, he'll sort you out.

----------


## hooter

^ Pissed myself laughing Kurgen you crazy fokker.

*Report passport as stolen/lost and plead ignorance*

----------


## Capex

An ex-friend of mine found that it is actually cheaper to go the detention cell route than the pay at airport. He handed himself in to Immigration twice because he had no money (and no friends by that stage) and needed to get back to Australia. His first attempt in Phuket resulted in them telling him "go away papa". His second attempt was via the Australian Embassy in Bangkok taking him to Immigration where he was detained for two nights and faced a judge in court on day three. The judge found him guilty of overstay and fined him 5,000 baht. This was then reduced to 3,000 baht as he had spent two nights in the pokey. Day three saw him being escorted to the airport and put onto his prepaid flight home. He returned a month later.

----------


## branddez

> I have never been in this situation myself, but I have a couple of thoughts:I wouldn't think the missing departure card itself is an issue - I have seen them handing cards on BKK to tourists who lost theirs.my feeling is that the letter from your embassy is just over the top. BKK customs might not even understand what it says, but since it is not addressed to them, they might have decided that the least risky for them is to send you back to Chaeng Wattana.
> Without criminal records, at BKK immigration they basically do not care how long you overstayed, just pay up and they will let you go.
> 
> Since you have an old passport showing a formal entry stamp, and a new passoprt that is valid, if I were you I would show up at the airport nicely dressed and shaven, with the 20,000 baht and the two passports. And well on time, since the procedures might take some time and you don't want to miss your flight.
> I would not say anything if they didnt ask about it, and if they asked about the reasons for the US to revoke your passport I would tell them there was a small issue with your ex-wife that since then has been cleared. If the immigration officer is a man. If the officer is a female, that explanation doesn't go well, so you might change it into tax issues. 
> 
> Play cool. Do not be nervous. Imagine they are all naked - that will keep you focused on something else than your nerves.


Warrior - I appreciate your advice - however you seem to have missed the point that I already did what you suggest. No they didn't ask about 'why' my passport was 'revoked' because they don't even know that & they didn't even care anyway. The way the embassy set it up - my new passport is to replace my old (temporary one) - which it does not even say was temporary - just that it is to replace an expired one. No one needs to see or know about the 'revoked' passport unless I bring it up - which I would probably only do at immigration if they wanted to know 'why' I overstayed for 11 years and then yes - I see your point - it doesn't say why it was revoked - so I think your advice about 'tax' problem is an excellent substitute explanation. Thanks for your advice though - I truly appreciate your concern!

Cheers, Branddez

----------


## branddez

> Originally Posted by branddez
> 
> I was just wondering what your input was on me trying to stick 10,000 baht into my passport and trying it again at Don Muang or a Land crossing (Say - Koh Kong).
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do Koh kong to busy many farang and they're online. 2 years ago I crossed over Surin Chong chom boarder back then he showed me about 10 farang papers that had passed for the week. It's a very quite place with room for negotiation.
> There either going to lock you or take money and if your not in the system he's probably going to take some cash and accidentally stamp it so you can go to Cambodia but not put it in the books. 
> If you enter Thailand again do you think they're going to trace back 11 years. Remember don't be corrupt only be as corrupt after he asks the offer, your setting the bar at 10K when he might have only wanted 5K or full 20K. Don't insult him with a pre bribe let him be the boss and tell you either way your still getting out cheap for what you've done.


Brisie - thanks for that excellent tip on Surin Chong chom?? I've never even heard of that border and I've lived here for 16 years!! It sounds like a great idea if I was skint and needed a cheap way out, but that is not my situation. I'd be traveling with a lot of cash/ debit cards and computer/Ipad/smartphone that are quite valuable. That place sounds like a Huge Risk for me getting taken for all my money and belongings. Just saying. 

I think if I was skint I'd just go to Poipet and mosey across the border into one of the casinos and walk across without doing any visa stamping at all. Then I'd report my passport stolen upon arrival in Phnom Penh or try to get the visa there at Cambodian Immigration pleading ignorance about how they managed to 'Not' stamp my passport at the border? I've been there before and spent an entire day in Poipet after crossing the border in this manner, it's extremely simple to do (I understand this can be done just as easily at Malaysia crossing and I know it's just about as easy to do at Koh Kong)

Nonetheless - I do have money and I've found a lawyer in a Huge law firm which occupies the entire 17th floor of 2 Pacific Place on Sukhumvit - right next to the Nana BTS station (that's quite a 'prestigious' office building in case you're not familiar with it?) - they have a contact at Swampy Immigration - and they will escort me there and walk me right around Immigration and have 'their man' take care of it (behind the scenes, so to speak) - it will cost me 28K, but I've got the money and too much to lose if sth goes amiss at your border crossing or Thai Immigration for that matter. 

The fact is - I'd probably be just fine if I showed up at Immigration with my passports and letter from embassy, but TIT and nobody really knows 100% for sure what is going to happen and 28K is a fair amount to pay to be 100% sure I can get through and return as I will make that back - in the first 2 weeks back at work! I know it looks to many ppl like I'm unnecessarily 'pissing away' 28,000 baht - but being that I'm carrying A Lot of cash on me +++ more value in computer/electronic accessories - I'd just damn well feel better off being Safe than Sorry!!

Cheers, Branddez

----------


## branddez

> Rock up at the airport, tap an immigration officer on the head and say "Oi Somchai, sort this out while I go get a beer. Chop Chop."
> 
> Trust me, he'll sort you out.


LOL - well at least someone has a decent sense of humor!!! 55555!!!

----------


## branddez

> Why would going to Cambodia be a solution? His passport would just have an exit stamp from Thailand but no other stamps. He'd face some issues in Cambodia when he tries to fly from there, might he not? 
> 
> If you do go and tell them your story, they are probably going to ask how you survived all these years. You just said you didn't have money so were you working illegally? That might not sound good to them but who knows if they care. Whatever the case, I would go the legal route. That's just me. 
> 
> On the other way, if you could somehow get a stamp from Suwannaphum airport into Thailand and a new departure card then hang around for a couple weeks you might be able to fly out as if you just came in on a trip. That would need a connection.


Merrimack - good point - Going to Cambodia by air is quite Ok, but I'm not sure how you were reading the land crossing - I think the way she was thinking - I'd get the exit stamp and then the Cambodian entrance stamp and I'd be just as good to go as if I had gone to Immigration or crossed the border with stamp acquired.
Excellent point about the the questions about 'How I survived all these years' - that's exactly my worry - I may just run across the 'wrong' immigration officer and then the 'wrong' judge and they may just decide to make an example of yet another farang who pissed all over their visa/work permit system. Now there isn't One Iota of proof or evidence that Anyone could come up with which could be used as evidence to prove that I worked, however TIT and they could slam me with a fine/ jail sentence/ and clear out my 2 Thai bank accounts if they saw fit to do so! 

This is exactly why I feel more comfortable going with a 'high class' lawyer who's meeting me today at a Very Prestigious Law firm located at a Very Expensive and prominent address. They of course, would know ppl and sure - charge me a healthy fee, but no way they're just 'running' off with my money - and I'm safe as can be - no worries no risk. I'd have to be a lot more skint to take a risk of the 'worst case scenario' I laid out there before, cuz it's definitely possible (however unlikely) - I need not risk all my money to save less than 2 weeks salary - nah?? Thanks for the input - to like EVERYONE!!

Cheers, Branddez

----------


## branddez

> The lack of entry stamp is obviously the issue.
> 
> May be get a lawyer, or someone with legal capacity, to go to the immigration and transfer the stamp into the new passport while you hide in the bushes somewhere.


Exactly the precise issue and exactly my final plan. It's being sorted for 2morrow departure. I'll let everyone concerned know the final outcome when/ if I am able to return the very next day!!

Cheers, Branddez

----------


## branddez

> When my passport got stolen I got it replaced within 4 hours and was on a flight that night. I had a police report which I showed immigration at the airport and all was okay.
> Perhaps get a police report pretending that your passport has been stolen and then take that with you next time you attempt to fly out of the country.


Yep - but I've discussed this with the American Embassy and they'll be no 'replacing' my new passport as a stolen one. The Head of the Division informed me when I suggested exactly this course of action - that my new passport and letter would include exact details of my old overstay and expiry issues. I can do in Cambodia - but ain't NO WAY - this is going to happen in Thailand!!

Cheers, Branddez

----------


## branddez

> Why do I get the feeling you somehow confused them at the airport? Never heard of a problem before. Maybe too much explanation, confusing visa references, letters?
> 
> In my experience things go smoothly in Thailand if you adhere to the KISS principle. Keep It Simple Stupid. Say as little as possible and pay with a smile?
> 
> Too much talking upsets them and will end up with more trouble for you.


Yup - that's what everyone keeps saying, but I didn't say like Anything at Immigration and they Indeed, had a Huge problem with (in particular) - the 11 year overstay and the lack of the old stamp being properly transferred at the Immigration Office!! 

This should just go to show everyone that you ought not to believe all these (It's easy as pie - just pay the fee at airport) stories one always reads about and hears. TIT - anything bizarre can happen on Any Given Day - perhaps I just got unlucky, but I assure you I just handed them both passports as instructed by the US Embassy and kept my mouth shut - and I was NOT Nervous at All - the women immediately called over her supervisor and there was NO Way those 2 were going to allow me to pay the fine and leave - ABSOLUTELY NO WAY!! - This is why I'm paying an attorney to sort it out for me - I've seen a LOT of posts here, but NONE of them convinces me that Anybody Really has any concrete experience in this situation - an 11year overstay which may have involved illegal work activity is not your 'Everyday cup of Tea' - even here in Thailand. I don't know for sure what Immigration will do and neither does anyone I've read advice from here. And one thing is for sure ' I don't want to find out just for the sake of curiosity' - I'll just cough up the lawyer's fee and Thank God I didn't roll the dice with my entire life's savings and lose it trying to cheap out of a mere 28,000 bht!! Thanks for the input but you know - you cannot be certain of what is going to happen at Swampy Immigration on a Long term overstay. Take this as an example of proof!!

Cheers, Branddez

----------


## leemo

> Go to immigration with both passports, a ticket and 20'000 baht.
> If you have the money they don't care.


I agree, but make that 40,000.

----------


## Mr Earl

I once sorted a long overstay for a friend using a medical extension and the 20000 baht fine plus a 8000baht bribe and the 8000 baht lawyer fee. Not the cheapest way but they didn't have to leave the country. Long overstays aren't such a big deal unless you get caught out without any money, the you go the immigration pokey.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Yup - that's what everyone keeps saying, but I didn't say like Anything at Immigration and they Indeed, had a Huge problem with (in particular) - the 11 year overstay and the lack of the old stamp being properly transferred at the Immigration Office!! 
> 
> This should just go to show everyone that you ought not to believe all these (It's easy as pie - just pay the fee at airport) stories one always reads about and hears. TIT - anything bizarre can happen on Any Given Day - perhaps I just got unlucky, but I assure you I just handed them both passports as instructed by the US Embassy and kept my mouth shut - and I was NOT Nervous at All - the women immediately called over her supervisor and there was NO Way those 2 were going to allow me to pay the fine and leave - ABSOLUTELY NO WAY!



I deal with Civil Serants all the time, it is what my company does, and this situation is a familiar one.

What I suspect is that you were, indeed, unlucky in that the staff you dealt with at that moment in time had no idea how to handle your "problem".  Regular overstay, no problem, eleven years, two different passports, probably half the immigration staff would have no idea.  There will be a select few people in immigration who know how to handle this work and a decent lawyer will know one or two of them.  My guess is that if you hand around ThB 30,000 to a lawyer who knows his stuff you should get this resolved.  ThB 20,000 overstay fine, ThB 7,000 goes to the lawyer and ThB 3,000 to the official.  Of course the official may well stamp everything, change the computer record, and keep the ThB 20,000 himself if he has sufficient seniority.

Things will be different under Emperor Suthep, apparently.

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by branddez
> 
> 
> Yup - that's what everyone keeps saying, but I didn't say like Anything at Immigration and they Indeed, had a Huge problem with (in particular) - the 11 year overstay and the lack of the old stamp being properly transferred at the Immigration Office!! 
> 
> This should just go to show everyone that you ought not to believe all these (It's easy as pie - just pay the fee at airport) stories one always reads about and hears. TIT - anything bizarre can happen on Any Given Day - perhaps I just got unlucky, but I assure you I just handed them both passports as instructed by the US Embassy and kept my mouth shut - and I was NOT Nervous at All - the women immediately called over her supervisor and there was NO Way those 2 were going to allow me to pay the fine and leave - ABSOLUTELY NO WAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, the idiot is paying the 30k on top of the overstay, just for someone to hold his hand in a routine case.

----------


## Thormaturge

^

 Ouch, although still cheaper than eleven years' visa runs.

----------


## toddaniels

Now unless I'm mistaken; it appears that this entire thing happened at the AIRPORT not at Thai Immigrations. (So in reality the workers at the airport who don't transfer stamps from one passport to another would have abso-tively, posi-lutely no frickin' idea what to do!)

The letter from the US Embassy is addressed to Thai Immigrations NOT passport control at the airport.  Even though you went to pay the overstay at the airport that's all that area does is collect the fines and stamp your overstay into your passport.

That letter asks that the old "permission to stay" stamp be transferred to the new passport.  Among other things, I believe that was where the O/P started to come off the proverbial rails in this endeavor. 

There are conflicting reports on whether long overstays can be cleared at either the airport or at Thai Immigrations inside the country. The cut off seems to be about 5 years. 

Again, please read what I typed; *I'm saying there are conflicting reports*. 

Some people seem to skate out at either the airport or a land border. BUT, face it 11 years is the sort of overstay where you can't fall back on, "Oh I forgot!".  In fact I called an unnamed source who's pretty in touch with these things as they routinely work with the various embassies on issues like this. They said on long overstays the thaiz want to run you "thru the system", as in go to court, see the judge, get fined, etc so they can see that you haven't run amuck here during the time you've been on overstay. 

I honestly think the reason the airport kicked you back was that you hadn't gotten your old "permission to stay" stamp transferred from your ancient passport to your new passport. It doesn't make a difference how old the stamp is, whether it is expired or not, it has to be transferred to the new passport, period.

I'd try this first; 
Take the letter from the US Embassy addressed to Thai Immigrations at Chaengwattana (but *DON'T* go to Chaengwattana seeing as it's closed; go to Thai Immigrations either at Major Hollywood Suksawat, or Imperial World Lad Prao Soi 83), and see if you can;
1- get your old stamp transferred to your new passport (free)
2- pay the 20K baht for your overstay (showing proof that you're winging your way outta here)
3- get an emergency 7 day visa (again with proof that you're going back to the US in the next 7 days). (1900 baht)
4- get a new departure card (free, although it may require a police report)

Unless I'm mistaken now on long overstays (especially ones handled thru the courts) you have to go back to country of passport origin, not just hop out to a neighboring country which allow US people in for free.

Remember going thru the legal system and being deported for an overstay is NOT being black-listed, it's being "invited to leave". There's nothing that says you can't turn around and come right back. 

The b/s crap posted by "Thormaturge" is so riddled with errors and so full of spurious information that I wouldn't even waste a second reading it.. I too deal with thai officialdom all the time, as in routinely.  I've never ever greased the wheels; only figured out what they want from someone as far as documentation and how to meet those requirements.  You can go thru the thai legal system just fine on something like this without someone holding your hand for a fee. 

You DON'T need a lawyer, you don't need some mythical hi-up thai to change the dates in the computer magically, you just need to follow the rules concerning an old passport, a new passport and an overstay fine like they're written.

Again, I think this came about because you didn't bother to go to Thai Immigrations and get your old stamp transferred to your new passport, FIRST!       

Now as a suggestion; you could show up at oh say, Lumpini Police station (the one which has most of the embassies in its district) and talk with the head of the liaison translator service office there. That service facilitates communication between the police and foreigners. I'm sure the guy who heads it up could advise you on how to go thru the court system to clear the overstay, get out and come back.

Face it, you ain't the first foreigner who came off the rails here and couldn't leave and I'd bet dollars to durian you ain't gonna be the last. It is not that big of a deal in the eyez of the thaiz; they see day in day out. They just want it handled like they want it handled. You don't have to understand their reasoning or their logic you just hafta do it their way..

Sorry this was long, perhaps it was of marginal value to the O/P, good luck. . .

----------


## Happy Dave

> Rock up at the airport, tap an immigration officer on the head and say "Oi Somchai, sort this out while I go get a beer. Chop Chop."
> 
> Trust me, he'll sort you out.



"Fanks mate"  do you fiink it will work, or is this being too friendly ?   :UK:

----------


## Waid

How did Brandez get on?

----------


## bkk001

I hope he got his overstay cleared by now as the new regulations announced recently would have him banned from Thailand for life.

----------


## thaimeme

> I hope he got his overstay cleared by now as the new regulations announced recently would have him banned from Thailand for life.


Even with new draconian changes, a better chance that such blacklists will never be enforced. Lost...in the general bureaucracy.

----------


## Phuketrichard

i wouldn't want to be the one to see if thats true or not

----------

